# Freakin' Savages...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Never cease to amaze me. Monday I picked up a standard LH 11FL in 223 just to fiddle around with, maybe bump off a coyote or two.

After cleaning it up I adjusted the trigger as light as I could get it
(bottomed out at 2lbs 15oz five pull average on the Lyman Digital) I put on a Burris 4.5-14X42 and headed to the bench.

Long story short, last night I had near ideal conditions and using Ultramax factory remans with 50 grain Ballistic Tips, it turned in a 3 consecutive shot 100 yard group measuring .275" across. Subtracting the bullet diamter of .224" results in a center to center measurment of .051"!

Everyone knows I'm a Remington 700 guy but this ugly as a mud fence stock Savage turned in a group I would be extremely hard pressed to match with even my 700VS work rifle...

Other than being ugly, my sole belly ache is that the Accu-Trigger can't be lightened more. Maybe need to drop in a Rifle Basix...


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I know they've been around forever. I got the 110 I deer hunt with for Christmas when I was like 14 or 15. However, I keep wondering if they prices are going to shoot up for them some day, kind of like the Springfield XD. Savages are GROSSLY underrated. The thread about re-barreling them makes me want to start snapping them up... I don't even mind the way they look!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is very hard to beat a Savage for out of the box accuracy. They just shoot. I am also a Remington guy I say if you are going to buy a rifle you want to shoot with out doing anything to it Savage is the way to go.

The Bible was originally titled "Chuck Norris and Friends"


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Pure crap ain't they? 8)

My 10FP's accutrigger came from the factory set at 1.5 lbs. a bit light for what I use it for, I put another lb on it.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You guys are convincing. Anybody know where a guy can take a look at the new Weather Warrior with Accustock. I made a quick stop in Fargo today and Scheels didn't have any in.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

They have already gone up in price, a lot. Of course so has everything else. But, I purchased my 112FV for $345 15 years ago. Now look at the prices for the same rifle. Compared to the other manufacturers, they are still a better deal, however.

Since that purchase, I have bought nothing but Savages, with the exception of a Handi-rifle I bought for my daughter. I am, and shall remain, a Savage buyer exclusively. Even at today's higher prices, they are the best deal in long arms.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, Cap'n are you converting to the dark side??


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You never can tell, Chris, although I don't think you'll see me trading in my 700's for Savages... 

Looks like Savage uses two distinct springs in the Accu-Trigger, a heavier in standard models which can be adjusted down to 2.5-3 pounds and a lighter one in the varmint/LE rifles which can go down to 1.5 pounds. Savages being what they are, I wonder if a person can just replace the standard with the lighter to get down to my preferred 2-2.5 pounds? Going to have to give them a call today...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I do believe you can, but don't take my word for it!! The short action model 12 I ordered is a Varm/Targ accutrigger, and I am sure the long action for the 6.5X284 will be also. The pull on my 12 .204 is much nicer than the pull on the 116 7mm Mag I had.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Spoke to a gal at Savage's Service Dept, the standard rifles use a different trigger & sear than the target/LE models, so the springs can't just be swapped out...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So the varm/targ is the same as the LE models, good to know.

You don't have to trade the 700's in, just sell them to me for a reduced price, since they don't shoot as well as your new Savage! 

My action, stock, and recoil lugs are in, just waiting on my barrels, and barrel nut wrench/go gages and I can start testing .260 loads!!!!


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I do believe there is a long range target action that can be adjusted to 6-8 oz. as well. Not sold in a manufactured complete rifle, however. For use only in a build your own scenario. Probably to eliminate the chance liability.

I looked it up. Called the Precision Target Action. <Made in stainless, with 223 or 308 size bolt heads>.

Also wrong about the action not being available in rifles.
http://www.savagearms.com/12f_class.htm


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

hav you ever shot a 17 cal hmr they are one of the best guns that i have shot in a long time for small game at least but they are sometimes to much they leave to big of a hole they blow squrails in half


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Bought a new Stevens 200 in 223 in late Sept.









Final site-in with a 55SX load. First three shots in same hole on far left. Walking it over, last shot dead center. Small bull represents a 200 yard zero.









Three more shots for final check. 3 in 0.331" CTC. Not bad for a $300 rifle with a $70 scope. Only modifications from factory: glass bedded the recoil lug (not the whole action, just the recoil lug.)

Can't beat those Freakin' Savages. I am a happy shooter!


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodser said:


> Bought a new Stevens 200 in 223 in late Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i kno but i hav a 17 cal hmr and it shoots flat out at 300 yrds i have mine sighted in to a pin point do you go cyote hunting i am waiting to go after deer season i am hopefully bringing my girlfreind if she wants to go :sniper: :beer:


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

donaldcolvin said:


> Woodser said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a new Stevens 200 in 223 in late Sept.
> ...


dude you want to kno the funny thing is that i think that my gf can shoot better that that i am not trieing to bash you lol


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I am not too worried about being bashed by someone who thinks a 17 HMR shoots flat at 300 yards. ROFLMAO


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Woodser said:


> I am not too worried about being bashed by someone who thinks a 17 HMR shoots flat at 300 yards. ROFLMAO


I wouldn't be too worried about that either. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

My 17 never blew anything up that much let alone "cut it in half". Then again I have never shot a "squrails". :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

"Squrails" are a type of shore bird native to Argyle, NY. They have evolved a special hooked beak capable of sifting through dense concentrations of six-pack rings to get to tasty White Castle scraps. I thought everyone knew that?!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This gent must have a different type of 17HMR than I do, or at least a different range finding system....


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodser said:


> I am not too worried about being bashed by someone who thinks a 17 HMR shoots flat at 300 yards. ROFLMAO


i dont think i know try a .17 cal hmr with a bore barral it shoots 300 yrds flat out i have one and you have to use the ballistic tips because the hallow points dont do **** they suck


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Well Donald, if you really believe that, I suggest you look for a 17 HMR forum, so you all can swap BS with each other about how great your micro-rifles are.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

donald i have some sweet land to sell you if you believe what you say.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Perhaps his reckoning of 300 yards is more attune to ours of 100 yards? :lol:

I do not shoot rimfire Donald. If I cannot reload it, I do not want it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats a bore barral?


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I assumed he meant heavy barrel. Maybe in his neck of the woods they call them "boar" barrels. Must be a youngster, a recent product of our wonderful school systems that never teach anyone to spell any more. As Stalin said, an uneducated populace is easier to control.


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

KurtR said:


> donald i have some sweet land to sell you if you believe what you say.


where


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

:withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

donaldcolvin said:


> Woodser said:
> 
> 
> > I am not too worried about being bashed by someone who thinks a 17 HMR shoots flat at 300 yards. ROFLMAO
> ...


Actually, I find the CCI 20 grain Gamepoint HP to be accurate & effective on critters up to *****/fox out to a max of 125 yards. Flat out blows up small stuff like gophers. They buck the wind better than the 17 grain BT's, too. In fact, all I use anymore are the Gamepoints .

17HMR flat & accurate out to 300 yards? :rollin: Methinks this young man is, as my late mom used to say, full of beans...


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Full of something, that is for certain. :toofunny:


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Whats a bore barral?


it is a heaver barrol so you can shoot further distances more accurate this is what i have but aparently everyone eles on here dont kno what that is


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Donald
I deleted the name callings in your last two posts. Do it again and you will be in time out.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Savages are great shooters but have some drawbacks at lease the two I know of do.
My rifle will not feed the second to last round every time!

My brothers Savage 300 WSM will come loose in the stock after about 20 rounds!!

Both problems are correctable of course and my savage 12 FV 22-250 is a tack driver.

I think the Tikka T3 is a better rifle and a better deal however!


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

donaldcolvin said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a bore barral?
> ...


That is call a BULL barrel, or a varmit/target barrel.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

donaldcolvin said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> > Donald
> ...


Wow, someone needs to grow up.

I am not going to argue with you donald, but a quick look at any ballistic chart will show you that the 17 caliber is anything but flat shooting.

You may like the cartridge and have the utmost faith in it's abilities, but you cannot change the laws of physics and flat shooting it ain't.

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Donaldcolvin , the online rebel / toughguy.

If you can't do it in real life why not online! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's time to say good-bye to Donald. His knowledge of firearms tells me he doesn't even own one. My guess is he may have interests counter to ours and is simply here to stir the pot.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I once clubed a deer to death with a Savage.....it sucked at that too. oke:


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Jiffy. said:


> I once clubed a deer to death with a Savage.....it sucked at that too. oke:


You're treading dangerous ground there, jiffy-pop. Lots of Savage fans here.
Perhaps if you had tried aiming the Savage at the deer and pulling the trigger you would have had better luck. :rock:


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I'm quite aware of that.....

I once sharpened the barrel of a savage into a point.....I'll be damned if it didn't work better as a spear. :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

oh this is going to get fun


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey i like my savage. Really explain to me whats to hate??? Just asking. I do have a nice nikon monarch on it, i think that makes a difference. Is it for 500yds plus shots.? I have never had the urge to make a shot that long so wouldn't know. really whats the problem with them other than the fact their cheap?

talking about 17's too. I love my hummer, but if you have if someone could blow on the bullet as it left the gun it would sail right or left. They sure fun to shoot at gophers in the spring though.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh relax...I just like giving Savage owners crap. They shoot just fine but they just feel and look cheap as dirt. Probably because they are..... heh heh

I wouldn't exactly call a Nikon "nice" but I am a self proclaimed optics sob as well.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just wondering. All i ever hear from rifle guys is that they don't like savages. I would love to own even a tikka but i think i would get kicked in junk if i bought another new gun. just wondering if there are some specific problems with them. I made the mistake of buying a cheap mossberg semi auto shotgun and won't do that again.

And i think nikon should use me for a spokes person. If i can a group together at 200 If should say something like if this guy can hit with our scopes at 200 yds than anyone can


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Norm70 said:


> And i think nikon should use me for a spokes person. If i can a group together at 200 If should say something like if this guy can hit with our scopes at 200 yds than anyone can


HAHA!! That's pretty good...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I can my bow dead on at 60 yds shotgun I can go out and bust clays like nothing but if i shoot a rifle the deer are always safe if over 100 yds. Until i got my nikon that is.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm, bashing Savages and Nikons in the same thread.

Methinks I need to learn someone a few things. :laugh: oke:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya, but even if someone bought an FNH and can't shoot it makes no difference what rifle they have. :laugh: (Couldn't help it Jiffy) I like Savage as long I can change out the stock and trigger (don't like the Accucrap). As far as Nikon goes, they make a good paper weight.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, well, my paperweight does a good job. :stirpot:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Hell I don't even think I'd use them as a paper weight....


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Jiffy-pop must be a Rem fan. You can always tell the Rem fans by their lofty altitudes. You know, nose in the air. oke:

BTW, I own several Rems. My Savages out shoot them, every one. Fit and finish is of secondary importance to the downrange results. I buy shooters, not lookers. :thumb:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yes one complaint is i hate the accu trigger too. i had a gunsmith take it out of my 223


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Longshot said:


> As far as Nikon goes, they make a good paper weight.





Jiffy. said:


> Hell I don't even think I'd use them as a paper weight....


Oh you poor misguided children. Some day you too shall gain wisdom. :laugh: :laugh:

I like my accutrigger, kind of strange too cause I can't stand the little thing sticking out of the Glock trigger.

huntin1


----------

